# Trimming my schnoodle �s upper lip hair - ugh



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Trimming my schnoodle ‘s upper lip hair - ugh*

I feel really bad and I don’t know why I did this but I trimmed a little hair off my puppy’s upper lip under his nose. It looked like it was getting in his mouth. He has a bit of an underbite and now it shows really bad. This hair will grow back won’t it? Please tell me yes. I am so stupid!!!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Trimming my schnoodle ‘s upper lip hair - ugh*

Of course it will grow back. Next time try to undercut the hair a bit so it makes a curtain that stays out of his mouth. If that doesn't work try something else. It's fun to mold the shape of a fuzzy dog through trimming. Sometimes it's a winner and sometimes not.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. I know the rest of his hair grows fairly fast but I wasn’t sure about lip hair. I have been freaking out since yesterday. I feel so bad that his underbite shows so much now.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Trimming my schnoodle ‘s upper lip hair - ugh*

The hair will grow back, yes. And I don't think your dog cares as much about his underbite as you do, haha  Sometimes puppies grow out of underbites, too.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know he doesn’t. Lol. And he’s so cute anyway. Thanks for making me feel better. He’s almost 6 months old with all permanent teeth so I don’t think he will outgrow it


----------

